# reliving the past not a good thing



## FantasyLand (Nov 5, 2009)

.


----------



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, no advise really but your not alone. I could have typed your post almost exactaly myself. I am the one who has to deal with everything. Things will pop in my head and there I go. It's hard when you feel your husband does not love you. I get it! No matter what I do nothing will change the fact that my husband is a pathological liar and does not care about anyone but himself. Yet, I continue to let him stay because every time he makes me think it's me that is the piece of crap! I tell myself one day that I will put it behind me and then the next day I am so upset I can't even see straight. My friends tell me to move on and get him out. For some reason I can't. I don't understand.


----------

